# 94 Sentra oil leak



## pgsentra (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello,

My 94 Sentra E (1.6L) has an oil leak. The leak is definitely coming from the main crankshaft seal (attached to the main crank pulley). 

Has anyone had this part replaced professionally, or done it themselves? If so, I could use any info about the labor costs and any insight that was offered when the job was done. And/or what this project involves..... ie. is there any way to reach the seal, without pulling the engine? It's a $5 part, which is saddening. 

Any tips would be great!

Thanks - 

Peter


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

You dont have to pull the motor at all. Just remove the passenger side tire. theres a cover you need to remove to get access to the crank pulley. 

Only took me an hour.


----------



## pgsentra (Mar 2, 2007)

AWESOME - that's an excellent time estimate - thank you very much. 

For the history of this post, I also stumbled on this:

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/70714-replacing-front-seal.html

Thanks!

Peter


----------

